# What happened to Yao's D?



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

I watched around 3/4ths of the game lastnight vs the Wizards and I noticed that Yao not only didn't have a blocked shot, he never even tried to block a shot! What's going on with that kid. He's not even contesting shots anymore. The guy is 7-5 and he lets his man shoot over him while his arms are *down*. He can at least bring them up! He used to block shots, what happened!!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

He never really seems like he tries on D, he just lets people dunk on him and put shots over him


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Opposing centers go to outside regularly and pull Ming out of the paint. That's why his blocks decrease. He also needs to help out EG frequently on those great PFs. And the reason why he always gets dunked on is because he always looks to play help defense and comes out late. Saying he doesn't try hard is laughable when he's only one of few players in our team who plays D along with Posey and Mobley.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i think the wear and tear of the nba season is beginning to effect him. he's been playing competitive ball for about a year or more because of international play. he desperately needs an offseason to rest and hit some weights.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Opposing centers go to outside regularly and pull Ming out of the paint. That's why his blocks decrease. He also needs to help out EG frequently on those great PFs. And the reason why he always gets dunked on is because he always looks to play help defense and comes out late. Saying he doesn't try hard is laughable when he's only one of few players in our team who plays D along with Posey and Mobley.


Griffin plays D. And to even suggest that Mobley plays D is kinda funny. I cant remeber the last time I have seen a opposing SG have a BAD game against him


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Griffin plays D. And to even suggest that Mobley plays D is kinda funny. I cant remeber the last time I have seen a opposing SG have a BAD game against him


That is so true. Everytime I watch the Rockets, Mobley gets torched. He is probably the worst defensive SG in the league.

Now about Yao's defense, I still think he does a decent job but not just in the ways of block shots. In that Wizards game, I believe Haywood didn't score a point so it's not too bad. I think one of the reasons why he doesn't get as many block shots is because he is trying not to get into foul trouble. You can tell that his fouls and blocks have decreased recently so there might be a corellation in that. When you try not to pick up fouls, you tend to be less aggressive.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Griffin plays D. And to even suggest that Mobley plays D is kinda funny. I cant remeber the last time I have seen a opposing SG have a BAD game against him


True, true :yes: . Mobley's defense makes me feel that even I could score 20 against him.


----------

